

Facebook Gets a Multibillion-Dollar Tax Break - kumarski
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-02-15/facebook-gets-a-multi-billion-dollar-tax-break

======
miked
So, Facebook invites Obama to their HQ to give a "townhall", then many of
their execs contribute heavily to his campaign, and then Solyndra, er,
Facebook gets a massive tax break. This is one of the many reasons why I, too,
have made Obama a secular substitute for Jesus and anti-racism an easy-to-
satisfy substitute for a more rigorous personal morality.

In other news, Facebook co-founder Chris Zell has purchased The New Republic
magazine and turned it into magazine so pro-Obama that even its former owner,
Martin Peretz (himself an Obama supporter) has attacked it.

[http://pjmedia.com/ronradosh/2013/02/14/the-new-new-
republic...](http://pjmedia.com/ronradosh/2013/02/14/the-new-new-republic-
house-organ-of-the-obama-administration-and-martin-peretzs-forthright-
condemnation/)

~~~
rollo_tommasi
Facebook is taking advantage of a long-standing loophole in the tax code, not
the President Obama Decrees Special Breaks For Buddies Act of 2013. There is a
story here about the insidious influence of major corporations, but it's
considerably more nuanced than the one you're pitching.

